# applications compatibles automator



## pulsaracat (19 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,
ou pourrais je trouver une liste d'applications supportant la technologie Automator ?
J'ai fouillé dans le forum et sur la toile sans résultat
Si quelqu'un a ça, je suis preneur

merci


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Décembre 2009)

pulsaracat a dit:


> bonjour,
> ou pourrais je trouver une liste d'applications supportant la technologie Automator ?
> J'ai fouillé dans le forum et sur la toile sans résultat
> Si quelqu'un a ça, je suis preneur
> ...


Bonjour

Tu ouvre l'application dont le nom est écrit en gras.

Léopard,Tiger, Panther, etc...
Applications/AppleScript/*Éditeur de scripts*

Snow Léopard
Application/Utilitaires/*AppleScript Editor* (non testé)

Barre de titres/Fichier/ouvrir un dictionnaire.

Normalement tu as la liste des applications qui sont scriptables.

@+


----------



## pulsaracat (20 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas pour les applis que j'ai sur mon HD que je demandais, c'est pour toutes las autres ..., celles que je risque d'installer un jour... comment savoir avant d'installer si on va pouvoir se servir d'automator avec... bizarre que personne n'ait pensé à faire le point, et bizarre que cette fonctionnalité ne soit pas mise en avant par les développeurs, c'est quand même aaachement bien automator  

par contre, ce qui est scriptable avec applescript ne l'est pas forcement avec automator (ex : cyberduck) , dommage....


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Décembre 2009)

pulsaracat a dit:


> C'est pas pour les applis que j'ai sur mon HD que je demandais, c'est pour toutes las autres ..., celles que je risque d'installer un jour... comment savoir avant d'installer si on va pouvoir se servir d'automator avec... bizarre que personne n'ait pensé à faire le point, et bizarre que cette fonctionnalité ne soit pas mise en avant par les développeurs, c'est quand même aaachement bien automator
> 
> par contre, ce qui est scriptable avec applescript ne l'est pas forcement avec automator (ex : cyberduck) , dommage....


Bonsoir

Sur le web savoir si un logiciel est Atomatorisable, c'est pas demain la veille que tu le sauras.

Avec automator tu peu utiliser de l'AppleScript, donc il faut qu'il possède un dictionnaire.

Un conseil, demande par eMail à tous les créateurs de logiciels dans le monde de signaler si ils acceptent les commandes Automator.
Tu leur signale que sans cette possibilité, leur soit-disant programme et totalement nul et inutilisable.

Tu peu commencer par Apple.

Salut


----------



## pulsaracat (20 Décembre 2009)

Tu as sans doute raison, mais n'empeche, moi je vois ça plutot comme un plus pour les soft en question. bon, j'ai compris, me reste plus qu'a me mettre à applescript


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Décembre 2009)

pulsaracat a dit:


> Tu as sans doute raison, mais n'empeche, moi je vois ça plutot comme un plus pour les soft en question. bon, j'ai compris, me reste plus qu'a me mettre à applescript


De toute façon, avec AppleScript si ton application ne possède pas son dictionnaire alors c'est pas très simple a commander.

Un code AppleScript complet pour voir le contenu de tes dossiers (éléments invisibles compris (dossiers et fichiers))

Tu ne peu faire aucune erreur vue qu'il fait que de la lecture.

```
choose file
```

Avec automator tu aurais fait plus simple?

@+


----------



## pulsaracat (20 Décembre 2009)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> De toute façon, avec AppleScript si ton application ne possède pas son dictionnaire alors c'est pas très simple a commander.
> 
> Un code AppleScript complet pour voir le contenu de tes dossiers (éléments invisibles compris (dossiers et fichiers))
> 
> ...


  effectivement....


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Décembre 2009)

pulsaracat a dit:


> effectivement....


Bonsoir

J'ai lue un article ou on conseillait de virer certains fichiers dans une application créé par automator (soit disant que c'est un bundle) pour la rendre plus rapide.

Un spécialiste d'Automator comme toi a tu testé?

Ça pourrais peut-être rendre service aux utilisateurs de cette application.

Non testé, je ne connaît Automator que de nom.

@+


----------

